# Need diagnosis for gyn exam post hysterectomy



## MsMaddy (Feb 3, 2010)

#1          Yesterday, 12:19 PM  
MsMaddy  
Guru   Join Date: Apr 2007
Posts: 174 


 Need diagnosis for gyn exam post hysterectomy 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I need a diag code for gyn EXAM WITH OUT PAP post hysterectomy. Please!! ALSO, ONE OF MY DOCTOR WANTS A " GYN DIAGNOSIS WITH OUT PAP " I CAN NOT FIND ONE FOR HIM AND I HAVE TOLD HIM ITS OK TO USE V72.31 FOR THAT, BUT HE DOES NOT LIKE IT AND HE WANT A DX CODE FOR " GYN " ONLY NO PAP INCLUDED AT ALL. SOMEBODY RESCUE ME!! THIS IS ONLY FOR DAY WHERE HE DOES NOT DO SMEAR ONLY PELVIC EXAM.

Thanks in advance
msmaddy:d


----------



## Keitha L Scheib (Feb 3, 2010)

the ICD-9 definition for a V72.31 is General GYN exam with or without a pap; pelvic exam (annual) (periodic) so you are correct.


----------



## Juanita L Deal (Feb 3, 2010)

*GYN exam post hysterectomy*

I recommend that you take your ICD-9 manual to your provider.  Show him where it directs that V72.31 is for either.  Also show him the codes under V88.01; one of them should be added to his dx list also, this will help explain the GYN exam without a smear.  You might want to point out V76.47 to him in case he does want to do a smear on someone that has had a hysterectomy.


----------



## joelkeith (Feb 3, 2010)

*Icd-9 code*

Why dont you use status(post) code V88.01


----------



## LBC_CPC719 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Dx code with or without pap*

I agree with the V72.31.  The V76.47 is a vaginal pap smear and is different from cervical pap smear.  I do not us the V88.1.


----------



## becca12 (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello,

I was wondering what codes you would use for a follow up pap smear after a hysterectomy for cancer.  We are having a debate about v45.77 and v88.01.

Thanks,
Rebecca


----------

